# Constructivist/Emotivist



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to know more about the constructivist/emotivist dichotomy. It sounds like constructivism could be potentially mistaken for logic and emotivism for ethics. 

"*Logic* is a mental process (or 'psychic function') that involves focusing on inanimate objects, logical relationships, and objective truth."
"*Ethics* is a mental process (or 'psychic function') that involves focusing on emotional experience, human relationships, and subjective attitudes."

*Constructivists*: "Tend to minimize the emotional elements of interaction, preferring to focus on the 'business' elements."
*Emotivists*: "Tend to concentrate foremost on the emotional background of interaction, with 'business' a secondary concern."

What would an ethical constructivist and a logical emotivist be like?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> I want to know more about the constructivist/emotivist dichotomy. It sounds like constructivism could be potentially mistaken for logic and emotivism for ethics.
> 
> "*Logic* is a mental process (or 'psychic function') that involves focusing on inanimate objects, logical relationships, and objective truth."
> "*Ethics* is a mental process (or 'psychic function') that involves focusing on emotional experience, human relationships, and subjective attitudes."
> ...


Isn't that only one aspect of the constructivist/emotivist criteria?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Constructivist

Tend to minimize the emotional elements of interaction, preferring to focus on the 'business' elements.
Have emotional 'anchors' (eg, books, films, places) which they use to support their internal emotional state.
Can become 'emotionally hooked', and can have a strong reaction to a particular part or section regardless of their feelings towards the entirety.
Have greater difficulty disassociating from others' emotions and experiences than from requests for action or consideration.
“I prefer when people offer concrete solutions instead of comfort or sympathy.”
Emotivist

Tend to concentrate foremost on the emotional background of interaction, with 'business' a secondary concern.
Prefer the new and novel over the old and known.
Information perceived as unprofessional or low-quality can leave them indifferent.
Have greater difficulty disassociating from requests for action or consideration than from others' emotions and experiences.
“If a conversation is emotionally negative, I consider it wasted.”


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Bricolage said:


> Isn't that only one aspect of the constructivist/emotivist criteria?


Yes, but it doesn't answer any of my questions to list the other criteria that are on the Wikisocion page I've already looked at.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

*Constructivist Ethics:*
They lighten up the mood, talk to you, try to make you comfortable, but if you offer the same thing in return, without anything real, anything business being discussed, they feel a little unsatisfied. They prefer when someone offers them solutions instead of sympathy, even though the Ethics person isn't necessarily bringing solutions to the discussion in the first place.
FJ = Fi connects two people together and look at the elements affecting the interaction. Fe wants to affect the emotional atmosphere directly and elevate it. An Fi constructivist might see themselves as a peacekeeper...someone who goes around addressing other people's concerns in an attempt to reconcile conflict. An Fe constructivist may look for ways to lighten up the mood, add some energy to the environment. When they talk to other people about it, they want IDEAS. Not just "whatever".

*Emotivist Logician:*
I'm guessing an Emotivist Logician is suuuuper anti-drama. Like everyone is supposedly against drama, but they are ESPECIALLY so. They want to talk about things and exchange ideas in a non-pain inducing way and when people start getting all emotional or personal about it, they're like "omgwtfbbq".


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Feeler Emotivist here, I can read other people's emotional states and the general emotional atmosphere, its very easy, like second nature to me.


----------

